# Cigars for my wedding



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

My fiancee has given me the task of buying some cigars to have sitting out during my wedding. The trouble I'm having is deciding how many sticks to get. The wedding will have 130 total people. How many sticks do people suggest buying? In your experience if people are at a wedding and they see cigars sitting out will they just smoke one and leave them or do people tend to throw a few in their pockets? All advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Also- Does anyone know of a good website that you can buy custom printed matchboxes?


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

No experience here but i'd imagine some people will pocket some, while others will choose not to have any.

Perhaps having 1 attached to every seating card is an option. Not sure tho...


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow, thats a hard one to know for sure without knowing how many people actually smoke cigars. I went to wedding once about half that size and the brides father offered cigars to everyone from a special box of cognac infused Gurkhas. I think we went through the entire box that night, but there were a bunch of smokers there too and the bar was pouring drinks like crazy.
I would buy one maybe two boxes of quality smokes max, unless you know for sure you have some real fiends attending. The way I look at it, if they're gone, they,re gone, no big deal. 
Other possibilities to think on:
1 smoke per "smoker" (figure the % of total party)
or
1 smoke per "smoker" + some take homes for guests

Have fun. I just got married last year, and while the planning can seem daunting at times, you'll have a blast! Blessings to you and your bride!


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

I did these at my wedding Mayorga Crystal Rounds Maduro  And we bought gold labels and printed then with our names and the date on them. We put the labels on the cigar tubes. Did I mention that the MCRM are excellent cigars and come in glass tubes. $53 for a box of 20. We also picked up a couple of bulk packs of small moxed wooden matches and did the labels on them as well.


----------



## Padron42 (Sep 18, 2007)

I would definitely suggest going a little over whatever you're thinking....I went to a cousin's wedding that had two boxes out and they were all gone by the end of the night. Worst comes to worst you have some extra smokes to pop in the humidor that will remind you of the day. Well worst comes to worst I guess a couple mooches pocket a bunch of em, but either way I'd go for at least 2 boxes. No matter what you choose though, enjoy it and congratulations.


----------



## ghost (Jun 8, 2006)

I had a bit over 100 people at my son's christening. I thought it would be nice jesture if I put out a box of cigars for people to enjoy. I believe there were 20 in the box and figured these would be fine since not everyone smokes cigars, right? Well they disappeared within minutes. I had several people come up to me asking if they were any more (I mailed them some the next day). 

I suspect that people grabbed two or three but was shocked at some of the people who came up and asked if they were any more. These are people that I know and never suspsected they enjoyed cigars (incidentally a few of those people thought the same of me, lol).

So my advise would be to get two but no more than three and hand them out as opposed to leaving them out. I say three because it is your wedding, an event where people are there to celebrate and it pays to be prepared. You don't want to be put in a position where someone asks for a smoke and you say "no more". 

Best to you and the little lady.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 5, 2009)

My husband and I were at a wedding last night and they had a cigar bar set up for everybody and it was a huge hit! It was a really good looking cigar bar. They had close to 200 people at the reception and probably 100 cigars and they went through evey one. They got everything through a company called Cigar Dudes, Inc. I'm planning on using them for my wedding in August too. We are having about 250 people and I'll probably get 200 cigars, if what you said about the "cigar grabbers" is true. That way, nobody misses out.


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

jsedlak said:


> My husband and I were at a wedding last night and they had a cigar bar set up for everybody and it was a huge hit! It was a really good looking cigar bar. They had close to 200 people at the reception and probably 100 cigars and they went through evey one. They got everything through a company called Cigar Dudes, Inc. I'm planning on using them for my wedding in August too. We are having about 250 people and I'll probably get 200 cigars, if what you said about the "cigar grabbers" is true. That way, nobody misses out.


They want $1000 for 100 smokes... you also get to borrow their cutters, torches and humidor... I figure most people on this board would be able to find better cigars for 1k and have their own cutters / lighters they could leave out... I highly doubt they are sending even a $2 stick because they figure most people won't know the difference. Good for people with no experience, but for someone who knows a thing or two... better to buy it yourself.


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

You can get some excellent sticks for ten bucks each, especially buying in that quantity. For that price I would want to know what cigars they were providing. You wouldn't want to pay a grand and have them bring four boxes of Cremosas.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Cigar Man Andy said:


> I did these at my wedding Mayorga Crystal Rounds Maduro And we bought gold labels and printed then with our names and the date on them. We put the labels on the cigar tubes. Did I mention that the MCRM are excellent cigars and come in glass tubes. $53 for a box of 20. We also picked up a couple of bulk packs of small moxed wooden matches and did the labels on them as well.


+1 If I ever get married again (someone please shoot me) I would be hiring Andy as my cigar consultant.

Another idea is that if you're having a bar with a bartender, have him doll out the cigars. He can just ask, "Care for a cigar" and make a sign informing guests that cigars are available at the bar.

If you havent sent out invitations yet, you could mention that there will be cigars available and if theyre interested in smoking, please note it on their RSVP... might work. Then, have a few extras for the Philistines who can't manage their RSVPs.

I just don't think that laying expensive, or mass amounts of semi-expensive cigars is such a great idea. If they were Opus X, I'd snatch the box and run like hell.:biggrin:


----------



## ronhoffman2 (Jun 8, 2008)

Just had my wedding last Saturday. I had 137 guests. I put out 65 cigars, mostly cheapies, and they were all gone by the end of the night. It was the perfect amount. None left over and they ran out just at the end of the reception, not early in the reception. 

I put them in a basket with a sign that the wife made that said, "Compliments of the newlyweds". I also laid out about 4 cutters, 2 Ronson Jetlites, and 2 Bic lighters. The guests loved the cigars. The cheapies were Oliveros Classics ($20 for 25) and some Vieja Hacienda ($20 for 25) and I threw in some of my Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinets for those that have smoked cigars b4. I figured if someone only smoked half of it and tossed it, for what I paid, no biggie. I was also gonna go w/ custom labels, but figured it wasn't worth the hassle and/or price.


----------



## defcon3 (May 3, 2009)

130 people..... Just add up however many gents will be there from your list. I am guessing more women than men, but only you know!

Now, not all of the guys will smoke...

Perhaps 60 cigars to be safe? You can keep any leftovers 

Since you may have some who are not smokers and will be eager to try (especially after some drinks) I would advise a smoother smoke...

Keep in mind, Your preference may not be their preference! Going with a smoother cigar, may just create some new habbits for a few!

Romeo y Julieta 1875

Gurkha Symphony

Don Diego

H Upmann

I was going to recomend THESE but they are sold out


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Yeah it would be much easier if you knew for sure how many men and how many smoke cigars. I'm sure some of the cigar smokers we throw a couple in their pockets. So knowing this will help.

As far as match boxes all you have to do is google or whoever is doing the invites pron does it also. he is one I found real fast with google but it would be better to do some research and find the best price. Rexcraft: All Favors & Embellishments - Large Rectangle Matchboxes


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok.. So my fiancee thinks that the vast majority of people who decide to smoke at the wedding will do so during the cocktail hour right after the ceremony. This is because it will occur outside, while the reception has very limited access to the outdoors. Basically, a small balcony with enough room for 2 people to have a cig if need be. The cocktail hour will be about an hour long, and since I'm assuming people will also eat during that time (Italian wedding = lots and lots of food), I'm guessing most won't have time to smoke a whole cigar. Because of this I'm thinking of buying some Petite Coronas. Specifically CAO Anniversaire Cameroon and CAO Italias. What are people's thoughts on this? Do you think that those cigars will be simply too small to be enjoyable?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Good cigars if that is what you are going with. Some peoples experience with cigars are limited but then again at least they will have a good cigar. What time is the wedding in case I am in the area? lol


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

jadeg001 said:


> Petite Coronas. Specifically CAO Anniversaire Cameroon and CAO Italias. What are people's thoughts on this? Do you think that those cigars will be simply too small to be enjoyable?


Heck no! While Im not particularly a fan of the camaroons, I think since it's an Italian wedding, the Italias (Novella perhaps) are a must. The little Criollo (Mancha) is also a fantastic smoke. The only thing to remember with smaller cigars is that the flavor of the wrapper will be much more pronounced.


----------



## ddpchicago (Jun 18, 2009)

I like the concept of the cigardudes.com website. The setup looks classy and you don't have to buy all the lighters and cutters or a humidor. What would you do with the three lighters and three cutters anyway??

Plus, it looks like you can customize your package if you really think you need to...

Personally, we spent more money on just about everything else for our wedding than cigardudes.com wants for even the 100 package.

Good Luck!


----------

